# Looking for a cheap paging amplifier



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Just stay with the Bogen. A little cheaper on the internet. http://www.google.com/products/cata...=KLAXTvrTFK7DsQKt47HCBw&sqi=2&ved=0CDsQ8wIwAg


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Just stay with the Bogen. A little cheaper on the internet. http://www.google.com/products/cata...=KLAXTvrTFK7DsQKt47HCBw&sqi=2&ved=0CDsQ8wIwAg


Yeah I suspect I might do that :thumbsup: Googling "telephone paging amplifier" doesn't yield much more than Bogen stuff anyway.


----------

